# 25 meters plus!



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Getting in some long range practice. Working toward more badges. Filmed at 25 meters quite a few times and got frustrated. So now I just forget about the camera. I'm giving my self the summer to practice and make it happen. 
I had a good time tonight. Shot from 20, then 25, then 30. Then what the heck, why not go for it, out to 40m! 
Usually just one hit at 25 then several misses. Three hits in a row at most. But after shooting at 40, and getting one hit( witch felt awesome), I shot much better at 25m. 5 out of 7 with 4 in a row once.  yes!

My target is a flipper from Fabian. It takes a beating! It's about one inch larger than a 5 oz tuna can.
The bigger orange one in the pic.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Do you get 40 meters in your yard ?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

treefork said:


> Do you get 40 meters in your yard ?


Yep! The box is in the back corner and I was in the front yard between the sidewalk and the street.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I took my flat bands off and rigged up some tubes for tomorrow.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hitting from great distance is a lot of fun and really helps tune in the technique!
Are those 2040s? If so, try them single per side for 3/8", you'll be surprised at how fast they are and with much lower draw weight and hand shock.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

M.J said:


> Hitting from great distance is a lot of fun and really helps tune in the technique!
> Are those 2040s? If so, try them single per side for 3/8", you'll be surprised at how fast they are and with much lower draw weight and hand shock.


They are Tex light tubes. I tried some single 2040 but they were to slow for me. I may shorten them and try again.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

way to go bean..good to hear your working long distance & hitting...Best too ya..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Bean i was looking at your tube set up in the pic there is not much past the tie do you have something other than the ties holding them,have you had one slip?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

bigron said:


> Bean i was looking at your tube set up in the pic there is not much past the tie do you have something other than the ties holding them,have you had one slip?


Good eye bud. Yes they did slip. I tested them and decided to add a piece of tube to prevent them slipping out.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good work, Bean. Just keep it fun. Shooting at that distance must be a real blast.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > Bean i was looking at your tube set up in the pic there is not much past the tie do you have something other than the ties holding them,have you had one slip?
> ...


i wasn't questioning your tying skills at all,everytime i have ever tried anything that close it always failed on me i didn't know if you were just using more tying material or had something there i couldn't see :wave:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Good job Beanflip, great shooting! It is nice to have a place like yours, where you can shoot from every distance!

If i want to shoot from 10mt to 20........and more I have to take my box, my slingshot, my bike or my car, to go somewhere and after walk a little bit!  but it is good for my training!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Usually just one hit at 25 then several misses. Three hits in a row at most. But after shooting at 40, and getting one hit( witch felt awesome), I shot much better at 25m. 5 out of 7 with 4 in a row once.  yes!


I know this feeling. After you shoot at longer distances and move on to shorter ones shooting just seems so easy!



Beanflip said:


> They are Tex light tubes. I tried some single 2040 but they were to slow for me. I may shorten them and try again.


I always hear about these Tex tubes, where does on buy them?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Aras said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > Usually just one hit at 25 then several misses. Three hits in a row at most. But after shooting at 40, and getting one hit( witch felt awesome), I shot much better at 25m. 5 out of 7 with 4 in a row once.  yes!
> ...


Tex doesn't ship out of the U.S. but Simple Shot has them.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

I Like the Orange flipper. Going to set myself up one of those. Is it sewn? Full of sand? 
You are getting ready to reach out and touch something at 40 meters! WOW,


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

stinger said:


> I Like the Orange flipper. Going to set myself up one of those. Is it sewn? Full of sand?
> You are getting ready to reach out and touch something at 40 meters! WOW,


Yes, it's a tough sewn canvas. I think the filling is like pillow fill. That's my guess. Ask Leon13.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Seems like flats would be the way to go  Why the tube?? Flats shoot faster and draw easier = more accuracy and speed


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I like studying trajectories too. I've a shed about 45 meters down the hill upon which I mounted a big honkin' sheet of cardboard from a washing machine box. It's not pegged tight against the wood siding so the ammo is retained by the cardboard after it bounces off the wood siding...well most of it. It falls down on a sheet of poly sheet. I mounted a nine inch white foam disposable plate on the cardboard as a target. It's interesting to play with trajectories.

Shooting down hill, you have to aim a bit lower than you would for the trajectory isn't the same as shooting on the level...gravity helps it along a bit. It's about a 35 degree slope.

When the balls hit the wood it resounds with a "THWACK!" which keeps the dogs wandering around and chickens, deftly on their toes. Well, actually it scares heck out of 'em...but no injuries for the target is about 5 ft.off the ground. My neighbor who owns 'em, sells me range chicken eggs so I shan't hurt a feather on their lil' heads. I'm making a batch of tapioca pudding right now as I write out of a fresh batch of range eggs.

Nice little white shooter by the way and nice setup with the tubing "retainer" idea to keep them from slipping out. It looks like you could OTT this as well adding a shim piece of rubber in the grove to prevent slippage or drill a tube hole.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Seems like flats would be the way to go  Why the tube?? Flats shoot faster and draw easier = more accuracy and speed


I agree totally. I just never tried tubes on this frame.  I want to see if the longevity will out weigh the positives of the flats. IDK


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I couldn't stand the tubes. So back to flats. Here we go!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Excellent shooting!

I also like the mod you made so you can hold the ammo belt on when not wearing a belt. I'm gonna have to do the same thing since I typically go out in shorts. Great idea!


----------

